# How To Kill Bees?



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I'd ask here since you all may be better able to answer,..

So, I've got these wood bees going nuts around my chicken coop, and we have to walk out there every day to collect eggs. They are getting kinda bad now, what's the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

If you hang some zip lock baggies about 1/2 or 3/4 full of water it will keep them away. I don't know why it works, but it does.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes, I just found that out last year, crazy..! I was told it works for flies because they think it's a hornets nest. But it isn't like these little guys are trying to produce honey, so I really just want them dead. I understand they can really ruin a good old barn. I also don't want to hang a 100 ziplock bags all over my farm property...!

I wanted to spray them with gas, but with the price of fuel these days.... My other option, since it's in my chicken coop, was to keep tossing my chickens into the air, until they catch all of the bees with their little beaks. But to get the chickens "in the mood" I was thinking I'd need some little chicken ninja outfits. (The probelm is, you can never find a chicken ninja outfit seamstress when you need one, ...not even in the Yellow Pages)


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

slev go to www.beesource forum.com they have some beekeepers there that will remove them instead of killing them as bees are dying left and right ..scott


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

If I understand you correctly, what you are talking about are the solitary bees that resemble bumble bees? White faced ones are males and don't have stingers.....cool trick to impress friends and neighbors. As kids we would catch them and tie sewing thread to their abdomen and paraded them around the house as pets. Now that I'm a semi-adult and see the damage they create in the barn, we just turned the kids loose with badminton rackets...........


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

painting the barn wood should work they like raw wood to drill into. I know those bees drive me nuts too, but they are not dangerous and it takes a long time to do much damage. Good news is that besides getting right up into your face they won't sting so they are really safe.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

from Purdue Extension:

http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/publications/E-252.pdf

basically? smoosh each one or kill by spraying.

make sure the hole's egg is dead.

Putty or dowel it shut.

Paint it over.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

I have these bees ... how do I know if they are causing my old barn damage?
is it best just to leave them?
I never see any around my plants.
I'm not into killing something unless they are a danger to me or my property.
but they do make me nervous sometimes!


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are talking about carpenter bees, then I can admit to personal experience with an old badmitten racket. It's a fun diversion, fair exercise, and may even tune up your game for the Sunday Picnic. 

Biggest trouble is they seem to learn. They become experts at staying just out of reach. I've resorted to arms proliferation. Go from a plain racket, to a racket taped to a broom stick, and finally taped to a pool skimmer. Don't us the pool skimmer at first or they learn too fast.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have alot of these also i taped fly traps up by there holes and most of they got stuck on it but they ripped there wings off and were crawing on the ground


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Wow people, way to get het up by a useful insect (ducks the badminton racket) but round here people buy houses for them, that way they can pollinate the lovely flowers and fruit that we all want and dont do any damage to house or barn. You can make them quite easily, just tie bundles of bamboo together and hang horizontialy somewhere sheltered. Make sure the bundles are firmly fixed and the bees should use them rather than your barn or chicken house.

Dont get me wrong, I am not a bunny hugger by any means - they taste too good for that lol - but with the pressure all bees are in its up to us to help em out, not whack em to death.


----------

